# Camera Repair



## Mitchell308 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know if the camera repair shop is still in the Jumeirah Centre on the beach road? There aren't any recent references to it being there online. If not is there anyone else that might be able to clean up an antique film camera in Dubai?

Thanks!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Mitchell308 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if the camera repair shop is still in the Jumeirah Centre on the beach road? There aren't any recent references to it being there online. If not is there anyone else that might be able to clean up an antique film camera in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks!


Bump as I've got a lens with sand in it that I would like to have cleaned as well.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Grand Stores are usually quite good for camera repairs.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Grand Stores are usually quite good for camera repairs.



Grand stores are the Nikon pro users approved centre. Good but expensive. Turnaround is not as quick as it could be. Many dependent on parts required. I tend to ship my stuff back to the UK and use Calumet or Nikon UK just in case as at least then I have some comeback. :fingerscrossed: Don't want to take chances with a lens costing thousands and on long delivery to replace.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Grand Stores are usually quite good for camera repairs.


Do you know if they do it themselves or send the camera/lens away?
Also- do they do proper sensor cleaning or am I better off having it done in Europe?


----------



## Renoir21 (Nov 5, 2012)

Great question. I'm interested in any advice/recommendations on where to get sensors cleaned.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Do you know if they do it themselves or send the camera/lens away?
> Also- do they do proper sensor cleaning or am I better off having it done in Europe?


personally I do sensor cleaning myself. Just makes sure you've got a fully charged battery or better still go to mains power. If you check out www dot nikonians dot com theres some good info reference lens cleaning. Investment in a good Giotto rocket blower may do the trick.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> personally I do sensor cleaning myself. Just makes sure you've got a fully charged battery or better still go to mains power. If you check out www dot nikonians dot com theres some good info reference lens cleaning. Investment in a good Giotto rocket blower may do the trick.


I would clean the sensor myself if I had the right sized swab and methanol. Not sure I can get them here... The rocket blower won't necessary remove all dust.
I've also used professional services at a good camera store (in Europe) when my own cleaning with swab and methanol didn't fully get rid of the dust bunnies. Rather safe than sorry with expensive equipment.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I clean my own, but, in true washing detergent parlance, I have a few 'stubborn stains' that could use some professional assistance.

Would welcome knowing any local place that does it locally, without shipping the camera away.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

QOFE said:


> I would clean the sensor myself if I had the right sized swab and methanol. Not sure I can get them here... The rocket blower won't necessary remove all dust.
> I've also used professional services at a good camera store (in Europe) when my own cleaning with swab and methanol didn't fully get rid of the dust bunnies. Rather safe than sorry with expensive equipment.


Grand stores do things themselves I believe. Not in store but off site somewhere. They also used to stock various swap kits. Give the the stores a visit. Two in Dubai mall, one in MOE and Ibn Batuta plus several around town. If you call the repair number or mail they never seem to answer which always makes me wary with my valuable kit.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Grand stores do things themselves I believe. Not in store but off site somewhere. They also used to stock various swap kits. Give the the stores a visit. Two in Dubai mall, one in MOE and Ibn Batuta plus several around town. If you call the repair number or mail they never seem to answer which always makes me wary with my valuable kit.


Thanks. I've been to the MOE and IBN Battuta ones to buy equipment but I wasn't too impressed with the knowledge of staff. I might go and have a chat with them when I need the sensor cleaned. Though I wonder if they really would stock the Methanol cleaner liquid here... :suspicious:


----------

